# The Hermitage Club 1-25-14



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2014)

So the townhome complex my wife and I own in at Mount Snow received an invite for owners to come check out The Hermitage Club for a free day of skiing, with a bit of a sales pitch thrown in. We decided to take them up on their offer today.

 To make a true comparison, we started off at Mount Snow at 7:30AM for their passholders AM Express access only until 8AM to get fresh tracks. It was COLD, single digits with a brisk wind blowing UP the hill at you as you skied down  If it wasn't for the Bluebird Express there was no way I would made it break free until I had to drop my son off at 9:15 for his park program! After 8 runs on very nice machine groomed packed powder and about 12k verts, I was very happy to head for my car and warm up a bit heading about 2 miles down the road to The Hermitage Club.

We arrived, dropped my car off with the valet parking attendant (yup, free valet parking at The Hermitage Club) and headed into the membership center to pick up our complementary day passes.  We walked by the side of the under construction MASSIVE timberframed 40,000+ sq ft base lodge set to open in November (this looks like it will be IMPRESSIVE!!)

We had our tickets scanned, by a very nice host who told us that the snow is great today and to be careful of the cold! We boarded the to the mid mountain Hayfever triple, and our backsides were greated with a plush, Hermitage Club logo embroidered seat and back pad! Very comfy for the slow ride to mid mountain. On the way up, we noticed the fleet of yellow techno alpin fan guns lining the Needle trail under us, my wife even commented on how from a distance they look like minions from the _Dispicable Me_ movie series! 

We unloaded and started our 1st run down route 100 South to The Shaft to Needles Eye. The snow was GREAT, very soft, dry edgeable machine groomed snow and not a slick spot to be found. We discovered that this was the standard all day! 

We explored the open trails off the Mid Mountain Hayfever lift, the summit Barnstormer lift and the "expert" area Witches lift for the next 3hrs totaling 13 runs with a short break in the very nice, but small summit warming hut (complete with a BIG 15 foot long oak table and high backed leather chairs for lunch parties!)

The terrain is fun, not overly challenging, with most of the "steep" pitches being maybe 3-400 vertical feet before you encounter some flat/flatter terrain. Regardless of the trail difficulty rating the mix of ASC era ground air/water guns, HKD Impulse tower air/water guns and a variety of techno alpin fan guns had the open trails covered with very good quality, dry snow. The thing that I kind of chuckled about was any trail that hadn't been groomed had a "Warning: Variable Conditions" sign on it! :lol:

Favorite trails were the "ungroomed" Fever Pitch off the summit (a few hundred verts of legit black diamond pitch with a couple of drops too) and Gandalf right under the Witches Lift (a few hundred yard long pitch with perfect "ski me at mach 1 with super G turns" machine groomed packed powder!  )

My runs there today had me wishing I was on full out GS race skis! The mountain skis small though, basically a few 3-500 vertical foot "mountains" with some flat areas connecting them instead of straight top to bottom verts. They did a very nice job of clearing out their on the map tree terrain, and while it was lacking the good extra foot of snow it currently needs to be skiable, it looks like it will be fun ski with enough snow.

 Did today sway me or my wife to fork over the now 45k (bumping up to 55k in about 3 weeks) initiation fee + just over 5k annual dues? Nope. Was it a fun day of cruising VERY nice snow? Yup! 

I'd be curious to try The Hermitage Club again when the trees are open and the lodge is complete! They're closing in on 300 members now, with a 1000 member maximum and an increase over the next year or so to an initiation fee of just over 100k 

After seeing what's been done so far today and hearing about the grand vision for The Hermitage Club, I don't doubt that it will make it.

I'll post some pics from today once my wife gives my lap top back to me and I can upload the pics from my camera from today! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great report!  I loved Haystack when I was in college.


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to always ski haystack on Saturdays years ago to avoid the massive mt snow lines


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice report.  Was that your first time there?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 26, 2014)

She's really hogging that computer huh?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Nice report.  Was that your first time there?



First time in it's current "Hermitage Club" motif! I had skied at Haystack probably about a dozen times or so back in the 80's,90's and early 2000's.

Last time I had skied their prior to yesterday was MLK Day of '05. The terrain is still what I remembered. Fun, but "small" feeling. The snow surface I will say was top rate yesterday. Just as good, if not a bit better than the early AM snow surface I had at Mount Snow yesterday prior to heading down to The Hermitage Club, and also just as good if not slightly better than what I'm skiing today at Stratton, where I'm currently trying to to freeze off any body parts as I watch my daughters slalom race

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report.  Am anxious to see the pics.


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2014)

drjeff said:


> First time in it's current "Hermitage Club" motif! I had skied at Haystack probably about a dozen times or so back in the 80's,90's and early 2000's.
> 
> Last time I had skied their prior to yesterday was MLK Day of '05. The terrain is still what I remembered. Fun, but "small" feeling. The snow surface I will say was top rate yesterday. Just as good, if not a bit better than the early AM snow surface I had at Mount Snow yesterday prior to heading down to The Hermitage Club, and also just as good if not slightly better than what I'm skiing today at Stratton, where I'm currently trying to to freeze off any body parts as I watch my daughters slalom race
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



I wondered for a long time why anyone would pay the $$ for the Haystack experience, but recently I realized that it makes total sense that multi-millionaires would wan't to do this.  If you've got the $$ to drop and you like to ski, why on earth would you battle with ten thousand commoners to ski on the boilerplate?  Makes a lot of sense to drop $50,000 a year for a season pass at a mountain that you only have to share with a couple hundred others.  Without anyone skiing on the freshly groomed snow, the snow surface will stay nice for a loooong time.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

Euler said:


> I wondered for a long time why anyone would pay the $$ for the Haystack experience, but recently I realized that it makes total sense that multi-millionaires would wan't to do this.  If you've got the $$ to drop and you like to ski, why on earth would you battle with ten thousand commoners to ski on the boilerplate? Makes a lot of sense to drop $50,000 a year for a season pass at a mountain that you only have to share with a couple hundred others.  Without anyone skiing on the freshly groomed snow, the snow surface will stay nice for a loooong time.



50k is the rough INITIATION fee (paid only once) right now.  Annual dues for all your skiing and riding, as well as the other ammenties the Hermitage Club offers, for your entire family is just over 5k a year currently.

Members also get 180+ free passes that they can give to friends and other non immediate family over the years


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Thanks for the report.  Am anxious to see the pics.



Pics will have to wait until I get back home to CT on Monday night. I forgot to bring the proper digi cam cable and/or usb stick transfer card up to VT! D'OH!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2014)

do they give tribute to the old Haystack legacy at all or is it completely new only Hermitage Club branding now?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> do they give tribute to the old Haystack legacy at all or is it completely new only Hermitage Club branding now?




The trail + old lift names are unchanged from the Haystack era.  My guess is when the BIG snazzy timber-framed clubhouse, complete with private members lockers, a lap pool and a media center that will allow kids (and adults too  ) to grab the memory cards out of their GoPro's and quickly edit and upload them from the lodge, is complete later this year that they will have some nostalgia from the past history of the resort. Right now there wasn't any that I noticed in the temporary trailers that serve as the base lodge this season


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice TR! I was wondering how that place skied, and if it would be worth it (relatively speaking) if you have that kind of money to blow

I unfortunately never got a chance to ski haystack back in its day either, so I doubt I'll ever ski there now when I come home and visit.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

Did they demolish the old lodge? I thought it was a somewhat new lodge and very nice.


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

They allow people to just drop in?   Not looking to ski just poke around


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

skifree said:


> Did they demolish the old lodge? I thought it was a somewhat new lodge and very nice.



That lodge is gone.  There was a tax dispute between the town of Wilmington and a couple of owners ago, where the end result after the lien was placed on the lodge was that it was demolished. I did like that old lodge with it's 80's modern style and big open feel.  

The new lodge, based on what's been built already and the artists renditions on site will be about 180 degrees opposite architecturally from the old lodge


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

skifree said:


> They allow people to just drop in?   Not looking to ski just poke around



The gate house off Coldbrook Road is now once again staffed, with "guests" instructed to stay to the left and members to the right. Based on how little info the Hermitage Club Employee staffing the gate house yesterday asked my wife and I, I don't think that it would be that difficult to just poke around, especially when the ski area is operating.  Mid week, when it's an ACTIVE construction site, there might be some issues with folks poking around


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

I also liked the old lodge. Very friendly to brown baggers and the upstairs bar was small but enjoyable.  Like coops


----------



## lerops (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you for the TR.

I think the biggest question for a prospective member would be whether the club would survive. You would not want that kind of initiation fee to disappear. But this kind of thing is somewhat sell-fulfilling. If everybody thinks like that, then you don't get enough members.

There could be solutions, though. For example, is there some kind of escrow with statute of limitations to establish credibility? That sort of thing would help with getting members quickly, and as you have more people, others would feel more confident to get in.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess I just don't see the value, at least in southern VT.  For that kind of money you could do multiple vacations out west, or anywhere else, for like 20 years, even with a family of 4.  

I'm basing that on around $150k.  $50k initiation + $5k/year x 20 years.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I guess I just don't see the value, at least in southern VT.  For that kind of money you could do multiple vacations out west, or anywhere else, for like 20 years, even with a family of 4.
> 
> I'm basing that on around $150k.  $50k initiation + $5k/year x 20 years.



that's only 1 year's bonus for some NYC folks


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> that's only 1 year's bonus for some NYC folks



True. But that's what I'm saying. If you have the money why not just get out of New England?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> True. But that's what I'm saying. If you have the money why not just get out of New England?



 - Can't get the kids out of school regularly enough for multiple trips out West each year (I saw a bunch of families with kids in the Hermitage's ski/boarding programs there yesterday)

 - The kids have their friends, who are easier to bring to VT than out West

 - The Hermitage Club is shorter travel time away from NYC + Boston than Western resorts are

 - etc, etc, etc - Their target market is basically selling a very nice, exclusive 4 season experience for families to appreciate with one another and other members

 - The Hermitage Club is selling a year round plate full of events, not just a vacation


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> True. But that's what I'm saying. If you have the money why not just get out of New England?



If you have the money you can do both. Not my cup of tea . That's why I don't belong to a country club or by a season pass .


----------



## lerops (Jan 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I guess I just don't see the value, at least in southern VT.  For that kind of money you could do multiple vacations out west, or anywhere else, for like 20 years, even with a family of 4.
> 
> I'm basing that on around $150k.  $50k initiation + $5k/year x 20 years.



Agreed, the initial fee is really steep. But if you are buying no-blackout season passes for a family of, say, 4 in one of the other area mountains, you are not really that far away from the $5k.

It looks too elitist and expensive for my taste, but they seem to have priced it smartly.


----------



## laxski (Jan 27, 2014)

I skied there Sat also from 11-4 trails were Perfect Packed Powder early and had about 4 inches of fresh by close.We were a group of 12 guests of a friend lunch at the Hermitage and then dinner later that night.It was an amazing day riding the lift up and seeing only your tracks and then creating new ones and only seeing the people you were with on each trail.I'm a Mt Snow pass-holder for 15 years and used to ski the Stack it is a fun mountain.I do not have the Coin to become a member but it sure nice skiing awesome conditions All Day.The members can go right up the road to Mt Snow if the ever get board or even out west.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 27, 2014)

laxski said:


> The members can go right up the road to Mt Snow if the ever get board or even out west.



imo.... if you made that type of money, you didn't have the time to be a good skier. so the haystack terrain may suit them. 

however skiers/riders who got born into wealth, that's another matter. They may actually have free time.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems like the skiing passes the test with flying colors.
Good conditions and no crowds on Saturdays is a nice selling point.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Hermitage is a great idea I just don't know if it has long term viability or if it's just a fad.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 27, 2014)

All valid points.  I can see why someone would do it, but that someone wouldn't be me.  Not to say I wouldn't love to hit it up one day with a friend that had a membership.  Uncrowded trails and lifts really make the experience so much better.  Not to mention the low traffic not scraping everything off in a few hours.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

I never skied haystack, but it seems reasonable to me that if people really enjoyed skiing there, it would ski be operating as a regular ski area.  

Yawn...

Rich people:  it is ok if you mingle with the rest of us.  We aren't THAT bad...! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I never skied haystack, but it seems reasonable to me that if people really enjoyed skiing there, it would ski be operating as a regular ski area.
> 
> Yawn...
> 
> ...



It can't sustain itself as a regular ski area that's the problem. Way to close to Mount Snow and it doesn't offer anything different. It's pretty much the same type of terrain as Mount Snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It can't sustain itself as a regular ski area that's the problem. Way to close to Mount Snow and it doesn't offer anything different. It's pretty much the same type of terrain as Mount Snow.



Similar style of terrain as Mount Snow, but far less consistant vertical and not nearly the pitch (for more than a few hundred vertical feet TOPS)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lerops (Jan 27, 2014)

According to Wiki, there was a failed attempt (Haystack Club) in 2010-11. Interesting.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2014)

lerops said:


> According to Wiki, there was a failed attempt (Haystack Club) in 2010-11. Interesting.



Different rich owners back then that more than anything fell victim to the height of the financial crisis and real estate market crash that prevented it from getting off the ground.

Now they've got a RICH owner who is prepared to wait a bit too see his return on investment

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2014)

Who is the owner?


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Different rich owners back then that more than anything fell victim to the height of the financial crisis and real estate market crash that prevented it from getting off the ground.
> 
> Now they've got a RICH owner who is prepared to wait a bit too see his return on investment
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



At this point for him don't you think its more of a legacy thing for him than him seeking a ROI?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Who is the owner?



The current owner is Jim Barnes. He made his BIG $$ by selling a company that he founded to Waste Management for about 500 million a few years ago! 

The prior owners, who couldn't make it work, were a crew from the Keene, NH area who were/are in Real Estate development.  A couple of their prior projects they did were the Greenspring and Kingswood developments at Mount Snow, both of which are very successful, high end townhome projects that were developed (and in the case of Kingswood, still being developed) over the last 20 or so years.  Part of their business plan was to utilize the existing owners in these developments, who were already aware of the quality projects that they have built in the past, as a starter/target audience for their vision for Haystack.  The unlucky timing with the financial crisis's effect of greatly tightening the credit markets (thus making it almost impossible for them to borrow the $$ they needed to make the large amount of capital improvements that Haystack needed) and the concurrent real estate crisis effecting not just the prices for some of the new construction at Haystack, but also the ability for existing owners of their other properties to sell their units so they could buy properties at Haystack, doomed their efforts 5 or so years ago


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

And the pictures I promised from my day at The Hermitage Club!







Headed up the Hayfever Triple for our 1st run with the some of their fleet of Techno Alpin fan guns ("The minions" as my wife called them) lining the Needle trail - Note the HUGE crowds on the lift and trails! 






The 40,000 sq. ft. Timber framed base lodge under construction, set for a November 2014 completion. You can see, off to the far right, the top of the very soon to open "Stag's Leap Quad" which runs from near the main gatehouse as you enter the Hermitage Club up to the main base area, with a mid station near where the old lower mountain lodge used to be, which will allow for lapping of the lower mountain (they were making snow down there on Saturday) and access to the upper mountain. Load testing was apparently going to happen this coming week 






The Barnstormer (summit) triple was as "crowded" as the Hayfever triple was!






An example of the tree area clearing that they did in the "Secret Passage" tree terrain. Pretty indicative of all the on the map tree terrain I saw.  Just awaiting about another foot or so of snow to make it safely skiable






My wife on the Rocker trail. They had made snow on it the day before, and since they were letting the whales drain before grooming them out, patrol had put a "warning: variable conditions" sign at the top of the trail!  :lol: 






The Witches triple was just as "crowded" as the Hayfever and Barnstormer triples! 






My wife trying to find some open snow through the "massive" crowds on Gandolf under the Witches triple at about noon time 






The Fever Pitch run off the summit. A legit pitch expert runs that was covered with fun snowmaking whales!


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2014)

It looks like they have made some serious investment in snowmaking... thanks for the pictures.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 28, 2014)

Wonder if they need Mtn. Ops. staff? (assuming a season pass is an employee benefit) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> It looks like they have made some serious investment in snowmaking... thanks for the pictures.



The vast majority of the equipment that I saw on the mountain was either new (purchased within the last 2 seasons) Techno Alpin fan guns (I'd say that I easily saw at least 50 of them) and HKD Impulse air/water towers (I'd guess over 100 of those I saw both on fixed and portable towers) with some old "ASC era" ground guns by the side of a trail every so often.  For one like my self that enjoys not just the product from the guns, but also looking at the guns themselves, it was quite evident the investment that has been made to deliver great quality snow in the most efficient way


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2014)

It is amazing to look at their Snow Report and it seems most if not all of their snowmaking terrain is open. That is impressive...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> It is amazing to look at their Snow Report and it seems most if not all of their snowmaking terrain is open. That is impressive...



From what I saw on Saturday, the only snowmaking terrain that wasn't ropes down on the upper mountain was part of the run out coming back from the Witches that takes people past the top of the soon to open Stag's Leap Quad, and the only reason that trail wasn't ropes down (there was a bunch of whales already made on it) is that the last 50 yards or so of it takes you right past the top of the new quad, which is still a semi active construction site!

The lower mountain, while not open yet, was also getting some serious attention from their snowmaking equipment, so I'm guessing as soon as the new lift passes it's load test, the lower mountain will be wide open too.

Plus, Mirror Lake, their snowmaking pond right next to the entrance house was still quite full, so they have plenty of "ammo" left to send through the pipes and out the nozzles!


----------



## slatham (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, not my thing but from looking at the conditions and the "crowds" I can see the appeal. Lets face it, boring, repetetive terrain with great snow beats new and interesting terrain with terrible (or no) snow!

One thing I question is whether that level of snowmaking, combined with minimal crowds, can be afforded long term?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2014)

What are the lift ticket costs for guests of members?   Do they limit how many guests each member can invite on the hill each day?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What are the lift ticket costs for guests of members?   Do they limit how many guests each member can invite on the hill each day?



Can we get an Alpine Zone friends day?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool TR Jeff! I wondered how it was over there.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What are the lift ticket costs for guests of members?   Do they limit how many guests each member can invite on the hill each day?




Not sure what they charge/will charge for a guest ticket.  One of the things that they include for members upon joining is 180 (or maybe it was 185? There was so much info that they provided that it was almost overwhelming!) complimentary guest vouchers with no expiration date! So my guess is that even for members who bring a bunch of non member family and guests up with them, it will likely be a couple of seasons before they'd have to purchase a guest pass

I didn't hear them mention a limit on the number of daily guests that a member can bring


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

There appears to be a lot of benefits for the investment. $50k initial investment plus $5k/yr that covers a family for skiing, private access, spa, etc seems at least like something that some folks could consider.
The $50k is a big up front cost for sure but many exclusive golf courses have initiation fees in this neighborhood. I know a guy who recently married into a family who has a long standing membership to Salem (MA) country club. Initiation fees he told me were $35k but if he got in before his 35th birthday it would be 1/2 that.
Annual dues I think were somewhere in the 7-8k range. This is per person. If you want to add your wife as a non-golfing social member its another couple grand per yr.
It's not something I could afford or would want to be locked in to 1 golf course/ski hill but for the exclusivity and experience its not totally outrageous I don't think.

drJeff: Is a golf membership included with the rates you outlined above?
If so I think this makes it an even better 'value' at least when compared to other high end ventures. The Sugarbush "Fancy Pass" (golf and skiing) is $3800 for individuals and $7k for a family.
Not comparing Haystack terrain to Sugarbush in any way but at least worth noting.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 28, 2014)

http://hermitageclub.com/membership/membership-levels/

Looks like adult members get 175 guest passes annually. Membership also includes golf.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> There appears to be a lot of benefits for the investment. $50k initial investment plus $5k/yr that covers a family for skiing, private access, spa, etc seems at least like something that some folks could consider.
> The $50k is a big up front cost for sure but many exclusive golf courses have initiation fees in this neighborhood. I know a guy who recently married into a family who has a long standing membership to Salem (MA) country club. Initiation fees he told me were $35k but if he got in before his 35th birthday it would be 1/2 that.
> Annual dues I think were somewhere in the 7-8k range. This is per person. If you want to add your wife as a non-golfing social member its another couple grand per yr.
> It's not something I could afford or would want to be locked in to 1 golf course/ski hill but for the exclusivity and experience its not totally outrageous I don't think.
> ...



Yup, golf is included with that annual fee too.  My wife and I both thought that for what was included in the annual fee (or at least what will be included once the base lodge is complete later this year) that the annual dues weren't unreasonable at all.

If they continue on the initiation fee increase schedule they have, about a year from now it will be just over 100k!!! 

The folks who got in on the "ground level" when memberships were starting to be sold a roughly 2 years ago, appeared to have gotten quite a good deal as their initiation fee was either 20 or 25k.

With close to 300 memberships sold so far, there appears to be a bunch of folks who both are sold on the vision that Jim Barnes has for the club, as well as the value that it will provide them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess the reason I ask about ticket prices for guests is because I am in lerops camp that $5k per family doesn't seem like enough revenue to sustain good annual snowmaking efforts.  I assume most of the initiation fees will be going towards capital expenditures withe the start up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice pics.  Looks like they've done a great job with the cover.  This is much better than how things were looking there a few short years ago.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

Even the snow looks expensive.


----------



## JohnQ (Jan 28, 2014)

On Saturday a friend offered to share some passes with me; sounds like I should take him up on that.

5k a year is quite reasonable for weekend skiing and unlimited golf. Ultimate value depends on whether the initiation is returned at a certain percentage upon resignation. With Deerfield Valley airport right next door it opens up the club to a much broader geography. Ultimately, you need to factor in the second home cost as well. If it's in one of the communities they're pushing then it really drives the cost up.


----------



## Tin (Jan 29, 2014)

Any idea what is up with the location of the new quad? Just for people to get to the main mountain from their condos/living area?


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> Any idea what is up with the location of the new quad? Just for people to get to the main mountain from their condos/living area?



It basically replaces 2 old lifts (it has a mid-station unload), 1 that served the lower mountain, and one that connected the lower mountain to the upper mountain.  It should turn out to be very useful as I think all the terrain park stuff is going to be on the lower mountain.


----------



## madvibes (Jan 29, 2014)

The Club House is 80,000 sq ft, but who is counting?


----------



## madvibes (Jan 29, 2014)

The new Stag's Leap quad opens up a bunch of learning terrain that hasn't been opened since the early 2000's. It allows homeowners to ski down to the lift, has a mid-station drop so they can get back home or lap the learning terrain, and brings you up to just above the new club house to get on upper mountain lifts.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2014)

madvibes said:


> The Club House is 80,000 sq ft, but who is counting?



My bad, I forgot that it's 40,000 sq. ft for the members and 40,000 sq. ft. for your new office so you can fit your drum kit and extra large private kegerator in there D!  :beer:


----------



## madvibes (Jan 29, 2014)

Jay, there will be some terrain park in the lower mountain, but we've also been building on the upper mountain. We had targeted Last Chance as our main park trail, but it's been used for racing / training so we haven't had a full build yet.


----------



## madvibes (Jan 29, 2014)

now you're talking


----------



## Bill Drew (Jan 30, 2014)

The Hermitage itself is a gem. If I only had the cash...


----------



## mdrew (Jan 30, 2014)

Love the Hermitage Inn...I'm sure if the same quality and service efforts that have been put in to the Inn have been put in to the club, then it's sure to be a success


----------



## arik (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting the TR and the pics!

I am really glad the place is open and not lost, even if it is open to a different demographic than myself. Good for the community to have 2 resorts open attracting visitors and hiring staff.


----------



## Skieast (Feb 3, 2014)

drJeff, we skied Haystack (Hermitage) on the same day! I have to say the skiing was very good that day but I agree with your feelings on the mountain. I hope it works, way to much $$ for me but I hate to see a closed ski area.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2014)

http://hermitageclub.com/what-people-are-saying-a-hermitage-club-review/


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> http://hermitageclub.com/what-people-are-saying-a-hermitage-club-review/



sweet!

Maybe we'll get some Hermitage Club members to join AZ so they can invite us skiing there!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm, guess I might have to parlay my words on their website into another day there soon! Considering the number of employees/real estate agents with access/members I know, might be able to get some AZ folks on the hill there


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2014)

Wink!!!! ;-)


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 25, 2014)

The Trip Report Forum is full of good publicity for a lot of eastern mountains.  Its about time one has taken advantage of it


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Hmm, guess I might have to parlay my words on their website into another day there soon! Considering the number of employees/real estate agents with access/members I know, might be able to get some AZ folks on the hill there




mini spring summit!


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.wcax.com/story/24833762/vermonts-exclusive-members-only-ski-resort


----------

